# Army Transformation End state



## jranrose (9 Jun 2005)

Ok, I've been out of the army for almost 9 years. I've been trying to follow all of this army transformation stuff. Does anyone know how the army will look as a whole? What will the brigade's look like? What is there ORBAT going to be? I've been reading all of these threads and have heard a lot of crazy changes with the CF selling off all of its major equipment. (i.e. Leopards, M109 etc.) Infantry wearing black berets, the battalions loosing some of their resources (mortars and pioneers) and their training equipment to the Whole Fleet Management. What does this all mean? Does anyone have what the new force structure will look like both deployed (Tailored task Force) and garrison? 
Thanks,
Jason


----------

